# Another day of training! Lots of pictures!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Duke did great today! I was having an off day, but Duke definitely didn't care. He was doing excellent! He had a lot of confidence during bitework and was definitely grabbing the tug hard and solid! No more frantic biting! Also, we have FOCUS in obedience now! YAY! It's not 100%, or as solid as some of the high drive dogs... but he's actually watching me now! So proud of my boy!!!
















































































































































I also got my camera in the mail last night! Will surprised me last Monday.... he bought me a new camera! He said it was at least something to get me up and going again with pictures until I can get my DSLR. He got it in Purple..... he knows me very well:wub:! lol! So... I will definitely be getting more pictures of my dogs now! 

Zira also did some OB training today with Will, and they both did great! I'm glad today went well here!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

It was also our first day trying the harness out during bite work..... WOW! He is super powerful with that on! I really had a shock the first time he pulled forward! Took me a bit to find my balance and keep myself solid on the ground! It was great for him, and he felt SOOOO much better having the space and nothing pulling on him.... but, it was very hard for me to keep still! Definitely something I need to get used to!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

How did I know you'd beat me on here? LOL


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pictures. I love your excitement!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> How did I know you'd beat me on here? LOL


Lol! You beat me to it last week.... I rushed to get everything done today though, since we had a lot to do and I had my moment of peace to do so (Dogs were passed out)!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Great pictures. I love your excitement!


Thank you!! Will and Dooney's Mom, did a great job with the cameras! I love getting a ton of pics of my pups! :wub:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Forgot these.... Duke's body is really cut off.... But, I thought they were pretty crazy looking!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thank you!! Will and Dooney's Mom, did a great job with the cameras! I love getting a ton of pics of my pups! :wub:


Yes she did. I love getting pics to but I am either the one taking the pics or the helper. I hardly have any of my dog. I need to work on that.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Yes she did. I love getting pics to but I am either the one taking the pics or the helper. I hardly have any of my dog. I need to work on that.


That's how I am most of the time... but, thankfully, my friends all love taking pictures... and Will knows what it means to me.... so I usually always get at least a few pictures! But, I give back by taking a ton of pictures too! 

I like having them to look back on... so you can see the improvement! I've done the same thing with the horses too... it's a good learning tool! (and lots of good memories captured!)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Great pics! I wasn't able to view the video (my computer).

You both look like your having fun


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Great pics! I wasn't able to view the video (my computer).
> 
> You both look like your having fun


Thank you!

We are having a blast out there! We both really look forward to Sundays! It's addicting for sure!


----------

